# My Chesapeake Pups (Photos)- - 24 days old today!



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a couple pics of my pups I took earlier today (3 of them anyway...there are 6 in the litter). Thought you all might enjoy some photos...


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

They look like a real nice litter, and I aways loved them best in the puppy stage. Great Pictures


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

That's good stuff. :beer:


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

make sure you let me know next year if you have more!  
Got my garage door in--that was most of my pup money for the year.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

verg said:


> make sure you let me know next year if you have more!
> Got my garage door in--that was most of my pup money for the year.


Hey Jared,
Ha! You bet.... God willing we'll have pups again next spring. Pups will be 4 weeks old tomorrow. I still have one female left, but she may be sold too. Just haven't received confirmation on it yet.


----------

